# wood elf equipment



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry to be such a noob but i got just a quick question, this has been nagging me since my mate lent me his armie book.

Am i right in thinking that wood elves only come with bows and have no hand weapons, or does everybody have a hand weapon and its just not in the entry? 

Thanx for any replies.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

all models are counted has having handweapons, it's in the rule book in page 88. not that it really helps the wood elves all that much.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

ah ok thank. I must of missed that when I read it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## bdipauly (Dec 25, 2010)

Glade Guard come with standard hand weapon for close combat which I believe is a str 3 attack.


----------

